# Gebäudeautomatisierung / Zentrale Steuerung S7 1500 Abschlussarbeit



## tunaah (11 Mai 2021)

Hallo liebe SPS Gemeinde,


seit etwas über zwei Wochen arbeite ich nun an meiner Bachelorarbeit.
Ich soll für einen Betrieb eine Hausautomatisierung bzw. zentrale Steuerung nachrüsten.
Das Ziel ist, dass ganze über die HMI bzw. das Handy zu steuern. Es wird eine S7 1500er SPS verwendet und mehrere ET 200SP's 
Bei Feierabend soll man einsehen können, ob alle Rollladen, Rolltore, Lichter und Fenster in dem gewünschten Zustand sind.
Klimaanlagen gibt es auch. Die Kameras sollen auch mit einbezogen werden. Evtl. noch die Arbeitszeiterfassung, das müsste ich noch mal abklären.
Es handelt sich um eine Roboterfirma, also sollen später auch Roboter angesteuert werden. (Also ganz viel Starkstrom) 
In wie weit ich das auch machen soll, weiß ich noch nicht. Denke bin mit dem Rest schon genug bedient.


Ich habe mich sehr viel in die Thematik eingelesen, Videos angesehen und habe jetzt einige Lösungsansätze gefunden.


Für die Zustände der Fenster habe ich hier erfahren, dass man EnOcean Fenstergriffe benutzen kann. (Habe die von Hoppe ausgewählt)
Um dann die Signale zu Empfangen brauche ich wohl die Beckhoff Klemmen KL6581 + KL6583 und als Verbindung dann einen Buskoppler, wie den BK9503. (Sind diese noch aktuell?)
Kann ich die an der S7 einfach so finden? Was muss ich da noch beachten? Gibt es einfachere, bessere Wege?


Für die Rollladen muss ich ja entweder Relais verbauen bzw. es gibt wohl interne bei der ET200. Momentan haben alle Rollos eigene Zeitschaltuhren. (ROJAL M)
Und sind 5-Adrig verlegt worden, sprich man kann zum auf und abfahren die zwei Leiter benutzen, oder?
Ich habe gelesen, dass wenn die Rollos parallel laufen, man Trennrelais braucht. Welches Modell die Rollos sind, weiß ich nicht. (Marke Wutex aus Polen?)


Wie kann ich die Taster für die LEDs ansteuern? Da brauche ich doch auch Relais oder? Erst habe ich was von DALI gelesen, aber da durch einen Taster entweder die Hälfte oder sogar alle Leuchten angemacht werden, 
dachte ich, dass ich DALI nicht brauche. Soll ja auch irgendwie zum Dimmen sein, oder?


Bei den Kameras habe ich gelesen, wenn es IPCam's sind, kann man die in WinCC durch einen HTML Browser mit IP Adresse einfügen?
Das ganze soll natürlich auch von zuhause einsehbar/steuerbar sein.
Fußbodenheizung könnte man auch miteinbinden.
In Büroräumen Bewegungsmelder, die dann das Licht an/ausmachen, vielleicht?
Draußen befindet sich noch ein Tor, welches man auch automatisieren könnte, dafür muss ich ja noch ein Schütz zwischen schalten.


Dann hab ich noch gelesen, dass die OSCAT Bibliothek gut sein soll, muss ich mir noch anschauen.


Das ganze sollte dann auch noch manuell gesteuert werden können, wenn beispielsweise Stromausfall oder Netzwerkausfall ist. Was gibts da noch zu beachten, was muss ich wissen?
Oder dass man die Rollos auch nach Bedarf umschalten kann, in dem man einfach auf die Zeitschaltuhr tippt. 


Ich Danke schon mal im voraus für eure Hilfe.


Liebe Grüße
Tunaah


----------



## Blockmove (11 Mai 2021)

Ich hab den Eindruck, dass dir der Zeitraum deiner Bachelorarbeit nicht reichen wird das Projekt umzusetzen.
Nur mit Google und Youtube lässt sich sowas schlecht realisieren 

Siemens S7-1500, Siemens HMI und ET200SP wäre bei dem Thema nicht unbedingt meine erste Wahl.
Wago ist da besser aufgestellt und bietet sehr viele Baugruppen (Enocean, Dali, ...) und Bibliotheken rund um Gebäudetechnik.

Enocean würde ich nicht über die Beckhoff-Klemmen anbinden.
Ein EnOcean-Netzwerk-Gateway passt da besser.

ET200SP-Relais Baugruppen sind für Rollo auch nicht der Hit.
Lieber externe Relais (z.B. Finder).
Wenn du jeden Rollo 2 eigene Relais verpasst, dann brauchst du keine Trennrelais.

Oscat naja ... Ich würde sie nicht für S7-1500 nehmen.
Die Oscat-Bibliothek wurde vorrangig für Codesys geschrieben.
Es gibt zwar in der Oscat-Building die Blind-Funktionen, aber die haben so einige Macken.


Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## JSEngineering (11 Mai 2021)

Moin Tunaah,

hört sich alles interessant an.
Habe solch eine Steuerung auch mal für ein kombiniertes Wohn- und Bürohaus realisiert.

Was mir dabei immer wieder einfällt, ist der Aufwand, den man später treiben muß, um Änderungen zu realisieren. Wenn nämlich der Hausbewohner / der nutzende Betrieb keine Fachperson ist/hat, muß jedes Mal ein Ingenieurbüro anrücken... der Elektriker ist damit überfordert.
Das Zweite ist: Was passiert, wenn die eine SPS ausfällt oder in Fehler geht.... bei einem Wohnhaus: Kerzen an machen. Bei einem Büro: Alle Leute nach Hause schicken...

Für mich persönlich wäre also wichtig, daß man die notwendigen Einrichtungen eines Büros (wenigstens das Licht) manuell notbedienen kann. Z.B. über einen Taster am Schrittschaltrelais im Schaltkasten.

Wenn Du von einem Roboter-Unternehmen sprichst, geht es hier vermutlich um Innovation und/oder viel/teure Elektronik/Bauteile. Was sagt die Versicherung zu einer Einbruchmeldeanlage? Wird die vorgeschrieben nach VdS, kannst Du die nicht einfach in der SPS machen. Dann mußt Du eine VdS-zugelassene EMA haben. Ggf. kannst Du dann von der die Reed-Kontakte an den Fenstern abfragen.
Denn ein verschlossener Fenstergriff (EnOcean) sagt noch nichts über den Zustand des Fensterblattes aus: Offen, Kipp, komplett verriegelt. Das kann leicht manipuliert werden, absichtlich oder nicht.

Die Taster klemmst Du direkt auf die SPS und wertest sie dort aus. So kannst Du lange und kurze Tastendrücke, Morse-Signale etc. auswerten.

Dimmen kannst Du über DALI oder es gibt viele Dimmer mit 0..10V-Schnittstelle, dann nimmst Du eine Analogausgangskarte.

Kameras: Was willst Du filmen? Bitte DSGVO beachten!!!! Keine Mitarbeiter filmen, Betriebsrat unterrichten, ....

Bei Bewegungsmeldern keine "einfachen" Bewegungsmelder nehmen, die reagieren nicht auf Bildschirmarbeitsplatz-Benutzer... müssen schon Präsenzmelder sein.

Von zu Hause steuerbar: Gerade mit den Kameras: IT-Sicherheit beachten! Unbefugter Zugriff möglich!

Da gibt es, vor allem je mehr Du einbinden möchtest, so viele Abhängkeiten, das muß man sich am Ende mal aufmalen, was man alles hat, und wer auf was Einfluß nehmen soll: Jalousien, Licht, Heizung, Fenster, ...

Gruß
    Jens

JS


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Mai 2021)

tunaah schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um eine Roboterfirma, also sollen später auch Roboter angesteuert werden. (Also ganz viel Starkstrom)


Das leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein, was hat die Gebäudeautomatisierung mit vorhandenen Robotern zu tun? Warum muss
eine Haussteuerung einen Roboter mit steuern?



tunaah schrieb:


> Um dann die Signale zu Empfangen brauche ich wohl die Beckhoff Klemmen KL6581 + KL6583 und als Verbindung dann einen Buskoppler, wie den BK9503. (Sind diese noch aktuell?)
> Kann ich die an der S7 einfach so finden? Was muss ich da noch beachten? Gibt es einfachere, bessere Wege?



Das du die EnOcean Klemme an der S7 zum laufen bekommst, das bezweifle ich erst einmal.



tunaah schrieb:


> dann einen Buskoppler, wie den BK9503


Meiner Meinung nach gibt es diesen Koppler nicht ( Tippfehler? )

Eine 1500ér wäre für mich auch nicht die erste Wahl. Wie Dieter schon schreibt, es gibt andere Hersteller die stärker auf dem Gebiet sind
und dir mehr (fertige) Möglichkeiten bieten.


So wie ich das lese ( 1500ér, Rollo, Klima, Kamera´s, Roboter... ) darf man eines nicht unterschätzen.
Das Ganze soll ja 20-30 Jahre lang funktionieren und auch wartbar bleiben. Daher sollte man sich bevor man
den ersten Artikel bestellt lieber etwas mehr Zeit in die Planung stecken.


----------



## JSEngineering (11 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein, was hat die Gebäudeautomatisierung mit vorhandenen Robotern zu tun? Warum muss
> eine Haussteuerung einen Roboter mit steuern?



Vermutlich Zentral-Aus/-Ein!?



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das Ganze soll ja 20-30 Jahre lang funktionieren und auch wartbar bleiben. Daher sollte man sich bevor man
> den ersten Artikel bestellt lieber etwas mehr Zeit in die Planung stecken.



*ACK*

Das kommt natürlich zum Code dazu...


----------



## Blockmove (11 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> So wie ich das lese ( 1500ér, Rollo, Klima, Kamera´s, Roboter... ) darf man eines nicht unterschätzen.
> Das Ganze soll ja 20-30 Jahre lang funktionieren und auch wartbar bleiben. Daher sollte man sich bevor man
> den ersten Artikel bestellt lieber etwas mehr Zeit in die Planung stecken.



Deshalb ja auch der Hinweis, nicht unbedingt eine 1500er zu nehmen.
Wenn man das Thema langfristig betrachtet, dann wäre KNX, DALI und Enocean meine Wahl.
Das läuft erstmal eigenständig und braucht keine zentrale Inteligenz.
Dazu ne Wago zur Visualisierung und für sonstige Spielereien.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Mai 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Vermutlich Zentral-Aus/-Ein!?


Ok, das leuchtet ein. 



tunaah schrieb:


> (Also ganz viel Starkstrom)


Das kann der Steuerung ja egal sein, die schaltet ja nur Schütze/Hilfsrelais für Schütze.


----------



## tunaah (11 Mai 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab den Eindruck, dass dir der Zeitraum deiner Bachelorarbeit nicht reichen wird das Projekt umzusetzen.
> Nur mit Google und Youtube lässt sich sowas schlecht realisieren



Das macht mir ja Hoffnung.. 
Wo kann ich denn noch Informationen sammeln? 



> Siemens S7-1500, Siemens HMI und ET200SP wäre bei dem Thema nicht unbedingt meine erste Wahl.
> Wago ist da besser aufgestellt und bietet sehr viele Baugruppen (Enocean, Dali, ...) und Bibliotheken rund um Gebäudetechnik.



Also erstmal danke.
Dass Wago eher für Gebäudeautomatisierung ist, hab ich hier auch schon ganz oft gelesen.. Der Chef möchte aber Siemens.




> Enocean würde ich nicht über die Beckhoff-Klemmen anbinden.
> Ein EnOcean-Netzwerk-Gateway passt da besser.



Kannst du mir da was empfehlen? 



> ET200SP-Relais Baugruppen sind für Rollo auch nicht der Hit.
> Lieber externe Relais (z.B. Finder).
> Wenn du jeden Rollo 2 eigene Relais verpasst, dann brauchst du keine Trennrelais.



Okay das ist dann auch schon mal gut zu wissen und bringt mich etwas voran. Also Auf und Ab jeweils ein Relais dann, oder?





JSEngineering schrieb:


> Was mir dabei immer wieder einfällt, ist der Aufwand, den man später treiben muß, um Änderungen zu realisieren. Wenn nämlich der Hausbewohner / der nutzende Betrieb keine Fachperson ist/hat, muß jedes Mal ein Ingenieurbüro anrücken... der Elektriker ist damit überfordert.
> Das Zweite ist: Was passiert, wenn die eine SPS ausfällt oder in Fehler geht.... bei einem Wohnhaus: Kerzen an machen. Bei einem Büro: Alle Leute nach Hause schicken...
> 
> Für mich persönlich wäre also wichtig, daß man die notwendigen Einrichtungen eines Büros (wenigstens das Licht) manuell notbedienen kann. Z.B. über einen Taster am Schrittschaltrelais im Schaltkasten.



Der Kollege der für die Software der Roboter zuständig ist, kennt sich auch mit SPS aus, aber überwiegend nur im industriellen Bereich. Der könnte sich dann bei meiner Abwesenheit darum kümmern. Allgemein ist es ein kleiner Betrieb, der Anlagen mit Industrierobotern ausliefert. Also hier ist mehr Werkstatt und Lager als Bürofläche.. 
Ja, an ein "Notsystem" dachte ich auch..



> Wenn Du von einem Roboter-Unternehmen sprichst, geht es hier vermutlich um Innovation und/oder viel/teure Elektronik/Bauteile. Was sagt die Versicherung zu einer Einbruchmeldeanlage? Wird die vorgeschrieben nach VdS, kannst Du die nicht einfach in der SPS machen. Dann mußt Du eine VdS-zugelassene EMA haben. Ggf. kannst Du dann von der die Reed-Kontakte an den Fenstern abfragen.
> Denn ein verschlossener Fenstergriff (EnOcean) sagt noch nichts über den Zustand des Fensterblattes aus: Offen, Kipp, komplett verriegelt. Das kann leicht manipuliert werden, absichtlich oder nicht.



Okay, das muss ich dann noch mal abklären. Ob es nur der eigenen Überwachung dienen soll (mit einem Blick auf dem HMI sehen, dass alle Fenster zu sind), oder auch als Alarmanlagenersatz..




> Kameras: Was willst Du filmen? Bitte DSGVO beachten!!!! Keine Mitarbeiter filmen, Betriebsrat unterrichten, ....



Überwachungskameras im Hof 



> Bei Bewegungsmeldern keine "einfachen" Bewegungsmelder nehmen, die reagieren nicht auf Bildschirmarbeitsplatz-Benutzer... müssen schon Präsenzmelder sein.



Gibts die auch kabellos? Oder muss man da neue Leitungen legen?



> Von zu Hause steuerbar: Gerade mit den Kameras: IT-Sicherheit beachten! Unbefugter Zugriff möglich!



Wie kann man das Verschlüsseln/Absichern?


----------



## tunaah (11 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein, was hat die Gebäudeautomatisierung mit vorhandenen Robotern zu tun? Warum muss
> eine Haussteuerung einen Roboter mit steuern?
> 
> Das du die EnOcean Klemme an der S7 zum laufen bekommst, das bezweifle ich erst einmal.
> ...



In der Industrie ist es doch Standard solche Fanuc Roboter mit SPS zu steuern/automatisieren, was der Chef genau vor hat, weiß ich noch nicht. 


Ja, das war ein Tippfehler, hatte hier in einem Beitrag gesehen, dass jemand die BK9053 empfohlen hatte. 
EnOcean Klemme KL6581 / 6583 und Simatic S7

Ich wusste jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter und fast alles was ich in Google eingegeben habe, hat mich auf dieses Forum geleitet, sogar deine Signatur mit dem 6310 hab ich mehrere Male gesehen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Mai 2021)

tunaah schrieb:


> In der Industrie ist es doch Standard solche Fanuc Roboter mit SPS zu steuern/automatisieren, was der Chef genau vor hat, weiß ich noch nicht.



Also diese Angabe verstehe ich wirklich nicht. Wenn ich eine funktionierende Gebäudeautomation habe, dann hänge ich doch da keine Roboter hin, die aufgebaut werden
und dann irgendwann zum Kunden geliefert werden. Warum nehmt ihr für diese Aufgabe nicht eine eigene Steuerung? S7-1511 kostet doch keine 650€. 1200ér noch weniger.

Außerdem, bedenke wenn du im laufenden Betrieb die HW-Konfig ändern musst wegen einem Roboter. Dann benötigt die CPU ein Stop

Was bedeutet ein Stop bei deiner Konstellation:
=> Licht aus
=> Roboter aus
=> ...



> Überwachungskameras im Hof


Auch hier gilt es, die DSGVO zu beachten, entsprechende Schilder aufzustellen und ja kein öffentlichen Grund filmen.


----------



## JSEngineering (11 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ok, das leuchtet ein.
> 
> 
> Das kann der Steuerung ja egal sein, die schaltet ja nur Schütze/Hilfsrelais für Schütze.



Dem Hausanschluß und EVU nicht unbedingt


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Mai 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Dem Hausanschluß und EVU nicht unbedingt



Für mich ist die Frage irgendwie noch nicht geklärt, ob da jetzt die 400V der Roboter weggeschaltet werden sollen
oder ob da etwas gesteuert werden soll.

Wegen folgender Aussage:


tunaah schrieb:


> In der Industrie ist es doch Standard solche Fanuc  Roboter mit SPS zu steuern/automatisieren, was der Chef genau vor hat,  weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## JSEngineering (11 Mai 2021)

tunaah schrieb:


> Der Kollege der für die Software der Roboter zuständig ist, kennt sich auch mit SPS aus, aber überwiegend nur im industriellen Bereich. Der könnte sich dann bei meiner Abwesenheit darum kümmern. Allgemein ist es ein kleiner Betrieb, der Anlagen mit Industrierobotern ausliefert. Also hier ist mehr Werkstatt und Lager als Bürofläche..
> Ja, an ein "Notsystem" dachte ich auch..
> 
> 
> ...



Punkt 1: Wie hier ja schon gesagt wurde: 20..30 Jahre, wenn Du das erst einmal alles umgesetzt hast. Ist Dein Chef sicher, das Gebäude so lange zu halten? Oder nach mir die Sintflut? Und der Kollege ist in 30 Jahren auch noch dabei? Oder wird er dann aus der Rente geholt, weil das Licht nicht funktioniert?

Punkt 2: Selbst bei "Nur optische Überwachung": Wie oft habe ich schon bei offenem Fenster geschlossene Handgriffe gesehen... manche Fenster verriegeln das mechanisch, aber viele nicht. Und dann steht ein Fenster offen, HMI zeigt geschlossen an und am Ende fragt der Chef, wer nach dem Regen und Sturm die Folgekosten übernimmt.... Man hat sich ja auf das HMI verlassen...

Punkt 3: Wie DeltaMikeAir schon schrieb: Auch hier gilt DSGVO... Nachbarn, Straße, und wieder die Mitarbeiter beim Fegen, beim Rauchen, .... abklären!

Punkt 4: Gibts auch über Funk. Bedeutet dann aber auch Batterien wechseln.

Punkt 5: Stichwort VPN ist schonmal ein Anfang, aber der Router muß auch entsprechend sicher sein.


----------



## JSEngineering (11 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Also diese Angabe verstehe ich wirklich nicht. Wenn ich eine funktionierende Gebäudeautomation habe, dann hänge ich doch da keine Roboter hin



[Ironie]
Vielleicht sollen ja Einbrecher direkt per Roboter gefangen und in den Kerker verfrachtet werden... 
[/Ironie]


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Mai 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Punkt 4: Gibts auch über Funk. Bedeutet dann aber auch Batterien wechseln.



Bei Funk evtl. noch Störquellen bedenken ( Roboter, Schweißgeräte, Punktschweißzangen... )
Und gibt es dieses System noch nach 10 Jahren?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Mai 2021)

Mal eine andere Frage, um wie viele Rolläden und Lichtkreise handelt es sich denn. Damit man sich den Projektumfang mal so ungefähr vorstellen kann?
Gibt es auch Wärmekreise ( FBH / Klima... ), wenn ja wie viele...


----------



## tunaah (11 Mai 2021)

Danke, ich kläre das mal mit dem Chef ab und dann schauen wir weiter...

Bezüglich der Sache mit den Beckhoff-Klemmen, was kann ich da stattdessen benutzen? 
Ich hab gesehen, dass Eltako da auch was hat, aber war mir nicht sicher, ob das damit funktionieren könnte. 
Und zwar über RS485 https://www.eltako.com/fileadmin/downloads/de/Gesamtkatalog/Eltako_Gesamtkatalog_Kap1_high_res.pdf

Vielleicht fange ich auch einfach mit bestimmten "simpleren" Sachen an und schaue wie weit ich komme.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Mai 2021)

Wie ist denn dein technischer Hintergrund? Hast du schon mal SPSén programmiert?
Und HMI, Profinet usw.?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Mai 2021)

tunaah schrieb:


> Vielleicht fange ich auch einfach mit bestimmten "simpleren" Sachen an und schaue wie weit ich komme.



Mach das bloß nicht. Plane das vernünftig bevor ihr irgendetwas macht/bestellt.
Sonst fällt es dir später auf die Füße.


----------



## tunaah (11 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage, um wie viele Rolläden und Lichtkreise handelt es sich denn. Damit man sich den Projektumfang mal so ungefähr vorstellen kann?
> Gibt es auch Wärmekreise ( FBH / Klima... ), wenn ja wie viele...



Also derzeit zieht sich das Gebäude über zwei Ebenen. Obergeschoss sei mal außen vor gelassen, da hier nur Fenster und Schalter/Steckdosen sind.
Im Erdgeschoss befindet sich eine große und eine kleine Halle. Dann gibt es zwei Trainingsräume, da die Roboter die da stehen für diese Zwecke genutzt werden. Empfangsbereich, Büro und Schulungsraum gibt es noch. Das wäre in erster Etappe der wichtigste Punkt. Wie gesagt, ich würde mich dann Schrittweise vorarbeiten...

Fenster unten mit Rollos sind 12 Stück vorhanden, je drei Griffe halt, also insgesamt vier elektrische Rollos. 
Dann gibt es noch im inneren zwei Rolltore. Zudem drei große, wie man sie bei Auto Werkstätten kennt.

Insgesamt gibt es in dem Bereich Empfang/Büro/Schulung 70 LED Leuchten (35+10+25). - Was ist, wenn hier beispielsweise nur 15 von 25 angesteuert werden sollen, also die restlichen zehn in dem Raum als überflüssig gesehen werden?
Dann hat die Dame am Empfang noch zwei Deckenleuchten.
Weitere ~10 Deckenleuchten hängen in der Werkstatthalle

Klimaanlagen gibt es insgesamt vier Stück (3 davon sind diese großen Deckengeräte)
Fußbodenheizung gibt es auch, aber funktioniert derzeit nicht richtig. Ein Mitarbeiter meinte Regler sei kaputt. Bis vor kurzem war die Überlegung wegzuziehen oder anzubauen. Letzteres wird es jetzt.


----------



## tunaah (11 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mach das bloß nicht. Plane das vernünftig bevor ihr irgendetwas macht/bestellt.
> Sonst fällt es dir später auf die Füße.



Okay..



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie ist denn dein technischer Hintergrund? Hast du schon mal SPSén programmiert?
> Und HMI, Profinet usw.?



Technischer Hintergrund ist so weit, dass ich eig. nur E Technik Student bin, da gab es ein Fach, wo wir dreimal mit Wago Lauflichter programmiert haben. 
Ich arbeite mir das alles gerade noch an. Habe die Lehrunterlagen von Siemens bekommen, einige Bücher runter geladen (wobei ich mir die Bücher über SPS noch nicht angesehen habe)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Mai 2021)

tunaah schrieb:


> ...
> Bei Feierabend soll man einsehen können, ob alle Rollladen, Rolltore, Lichter und Fenster in dem gewünschten Zustand sind.
> Klimaanlagen gibt es auch. Die Kameras sollen auch mit einbezogen werden. Evtl. noch die Arbeitszeiterfassung, das müsste ich noch mal abklären.
> Es handelt sich um eine Roboterfirma, also sollen später auch Roboter angesteuert werden. (Also ganz viel Starkstrom)
> ...



"Starkstrom" ist das richtige Stichwort. Wer die Aufgabe gestellt hat, hat offensichtlich zu viel davon abbekommen. 

Das passt alles nicht zusammen. Ein System, dass das Klima regelt, die Arbeitszeit erfasst und Roboter steuert ... es fehlen nur noch die autonomen Wägelchen, welche Werkzeug und Material hin und her karren. 

Ich bewundere gerade die Kollegen hier, die trotzdem versuchen, ihren Sachverstand einzubringen ...


----------



## Blockmove (11 Mai 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> "Starkstrom" ist das richtige Stichwort. Wer die Aufgabe gestellt hat, hat offensichtlich zu viel davon abbekommen.
> 
> Das passt alles nicht zusammen. Ein System, dass das Klima regelt, die Arbeitszeit erfasst und Roboter steuert ... es fehlen nur noch die autonomen Wägelchen, welche Werkzeug und Material hin und her karren.



Ich hoffe bloß, dass das kein Zulieferer von uns ist / wird.
Bin mir sicher, dass da ziemlich bals die Lichter ausgehen


----------



## JSEngineering (11 Mai 2021)

tunaah schrieb:


> Technischer Hintergrund ist so weit, dass ich eig. nur E Technik Student bin, da gab es ein Fach, wo wir dreimal mit Wago Lauflichter programmiert haben.
> Ich arbeite mir das alles gerade noch an. Habe die Lehrunterlagen von Siemens bekommen, einige Bücher runter geladen (wobei ich mir die Bücher über SPS noch nicht angesehen habe)



Mit dem Hintergrund war das nach Abschluß meine erste große Programmieraufgabe ebenso... heute weiß ich, daß da mal lieber jemand häte drauf gucken sollen, es funktioniert alles, aber die Struktur des Programms war halt die, die sich ein Frischling ausdenkt. Mit realer Erfahrung weiß man dann, daß man das Programm doch lieber anders hätte aufbauen sollen.

Wie hier schon angedeutet: Programmierung ist die letzte Aufgabe: Erst einmal ein Lastenheft mit dem Chef schreiben. Dann ein Pflichtenheft entwickeln, und das mit einem Kollegen besprechen, der schonmal programmiert hat.
Und ganz wichtig: Vor der Programmierung mal mit Kollegen, die das abschätzen können, mal den zeitlichen Aufwand abschätzen. Der Chef will das (vermutlich) "mal eben" zwischendurch erledigt haben. Wenn Du aber nach 4 Wochen nicht übergabefertig bist, wird er ungeduldig. Die Aufgabe hört sich aber, gerade für einen Neuling, nach deutlich mehr an.

Du hast jetzt noch viele Fragezeichen in Deinen Texten. Die müssen erstmal geklärt werden, um die Abhängigkeiten und Notwendigkeiten alle zu sehen.
Vorher fang bloß nicht an, irgendwas zu bestellen oder zu programmieren...

Wie schon gesagt: Nur weil man ein Produkt bevorzugt, heißt es nicht, daß es die optimale Lösung ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Mai 2021)

Weil auch mal "vielleicht auch BDE" in den Raum geworfen wurde. Jeder der sich einmal damit befasst hat weiß, das dies eine riesen Aufgabe ist und eigentlich auch nichts in einer SPS verloren hat.

Stichworte:
Rechtskonforme Erfassung
Revisionssichere Datensicherung
DGSVO mal wieder
Gleitzeit, Fehlzeit, Urlaub, Kernzeitverletzung, Überschreitung der gesetzlich geregelten Arbeitszeit, Außendienst, auf runden von Pausen ( 27 Minuten Pause auf 30 Min. auf runden ) usw. usw.

Dann kommt hinzu dass sich alle Nase lang gesetzliche Gegebenheiten ändern was eine Programmänderung nach sich zieht. Stammdaten, neue Mitarbeiter...

Meiner Meinung nach hat eine BDE nichts in einer SPS verloren.
Außer die SPS meldet stupide Stempelaktionen an ein BDE System weiter und sonst nichts.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Weil auch mal "vielleicht auch BDE" in den Raum geworfen wurde. Jeder der sich einmal damit befasst hat weiß, das dies eine riesen Aufgabe ist und eigentlich auch nichts in einer SPS verloren hat.



Selbst wenn es nur darum ginge, sämtliche Daten einzusammeln – ohne selber etwas zu steuern – wäre das eine Riesen-Aufgabe, schon wegen der vielen unterschiedlichen Schnittstelle und Protokolle der Systeme. 



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Stichworte:
> Rechtskonforme Erfassung
> Revisionssichere Datensicherung
> DGSVO mal wieder
> ...



In meiner Jugend habe so was zusammengeclippert (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clipper_(Programmiersprache) ) ... mit Arbeitszeit, Akkord, Stundenlöhnen, Urlaubskonten, Krankengeld ... da braucht man heute mindestesn vier Wochen für das Pflichenheft. 

Im realen Leben würde ich jetzt fragen: "Wo ist die versteckte Kamera?"


----------



## tunaah (12 Mai 2021)

So weit, so gut.. 
Danke erstmal für die ganzen Ratschläge und Einblicke.
Ich muss noch mal klären, ob Sensoren über Funk mit EnOcean verbinden und  visualisieren über WAGO, wie ihr das empfehlt in Ordnung wäre.

Angenommen, es soll bei Siemens bleiben, wie kann ich dann am einfachsten/besten EnOcean Sensoren einbinden? Würde das überhaupt mit der Kombination aus BK9053 + KL6581 + KL6583 funktionieren?
Nach weiteren Recherchen bin ich auf Vipa CP200V gestoßen.. also auch nur drauf gestoßen, weiter hat mich das nicht gebracht.
Sonst gibts wohl noch ne Funk Version von KNX...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Mai 2021)

> und*  visualisieren über WAGO*, wie ihr das empfehlt in Ordnung wäre


Das hat keiner gesagt ( nur visualisieren ), es ging eher um ein Gesamtkonzept ( Visu, Steuerung, sonstige HW ).



> Nach weiteren Recherchen bin ich auf Vipa CP200V gestoßen


Wenn du jetzt noch eine Vipa ins Spiel bringst, dann hast du in deinem System bald die komplette Bandbreite an Herstellern ( Beckhoff, Vipa, Siemens, EnOcean Teile, Gateways... )

Lass dich von einem (oder mehreren) der bekannten Hersteller vernünftig beraten, wenn du dich (noch) nicht gut auskennst, dann bringt es doch nichts alles mögliche
"zusammen-zu-goggeln". Oder möchtest du das dies im Chaos endet?

PS:
Bitte nichts persönlich nehmen aber ich denke klare Worte sind besser als alles erst mal schön reden .


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Mai 2021)

tunaah schrieb:


> Angenommen, es soll bei Siemens bleiben, wie kann ich dann am einfachsten/besten EnOcean Sensoren einbinden? Würde das überhaupt mit der Kombination aus BK9053 + KL6581 + KL6583 funktionieren?



Keine Ahnung, wenn ja dann wäre es wohl die Sonderlösung unter den Sonderlösungen...




> Sonst gibts wohl noch ne Funk Version von KNX...


KNX hat allerdings auch wiederum wenig mit einer SPS zu tun. Natürlich gibt es da irgendwelche Gateways usw.
aber das sind halt alles Sonderlösungen ( die auch Geld kosten )


----------



## ducati (12 Mai 2021)

tunaah schrieb:


> seit etwas über zwei Wochen arbeite ich nun an meiner Bachelorarbeit.



Was genau ist denn die Aufgabe? Ein Konzept erstellen oder auch die Umsetzung? Wie lang ist die Bearbeitungszeit der Bacherlorarbeit? 3 Monate incl. 50 Seiten schreiben?



tunaah schrieb:


> Das ganze soll natürlich auch von zuhause einsehbar/steuerbar sein.



alleine diese Teilaufgabe wäre incl. Umsetzung für eine Bachelorarbeit schon vom Zeitrahmen her ausreichend. Wenn man da alle Datenschutz und Sicherheitsaspekte beachten würde.

Gruß.


----------



## tunaah (12 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das hat keiner gesagt ( nur visualisieren ), es ging eher um ein Gesamtkonzept ( Visu, Steuerung, sonstige HW ).
> 
> 
> Wenn du jetzt noch eine Vipa ins Spiel bringst, dann hast du in deinem System bald die komplette Bandbreite an Herstellern ( Beckhoff, Vipa, Siemens, EnOcean Teile, Gateways... )
> ...




Ach, alles gut. Nur kommt mir langsam etwas Frust auf, weil ich, wie ihr ja schon bemerkt habt, mit googeln nicht weit komme.
Je mehr ich heraus finde, umso mehr Fragezeichen entwickeln sich... Momentan hab ich ja gar nichts, nur Überlegungen notiert.

Du sagst dann also, am besten irgendwie Siemens kontaktieren und zb Eltako für die EnOcean Technologie?


----------



## tunaah (12 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wenn ja dann wäre es wohl die Sonderlösung unter den Sonderlösungen...
> 
> 
> KNX hat allerdings auch wiederum wenig mit einer SPS zu tun. Natürlich gibt es da irgendwelche Gateways usw.
> aber das sind halt alles Sonderlösungen ( die auch Geld kosten )



Ja, super. Wird nicht besser für mich 
KNX hab ich auch schon abgeschrieben...


----------



## tunaah (12 Mai 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn die Aufgabe? Ein Konzept erstellen oder auch die Umsetzung? Wie lang ist die Bearbeitungszeit der Bacherlorarbeit? 3 Monate incl. 50 Seiten schreiben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erst war es als Konzept geplant, wie viel und was ich davon umsetzen werde/soll bespreche ich gleich mit ihm. Habe mir einen Plan gemacht, mit dem was allgemein geht. Was davon er möchte und was im zeitlichen Rahmen machbar ist, muss ich schauen.
Bearbeitungszeit sind ca. 18 Wochen. (10 Wochen Praxisphase + 8 Wochen Bachelorarbeit) 
Wobei ich denke, dass es da auch noch mal 1-2 Monate länger dauern kann.


----------



## JSEngineering (12 Mai 2021)

tunaah schrieb:


> Bearbeitungszeit sind ca. 18 Wochen. (10 Wochen Praxisphase + 8 Wochen Bachelorarbeit)



Das reicht hinten und vorne nicht, um *alles* und *vernünftig* umzusetzen, was Du bisher hier geschrieben hast, zumal bei Deinem Kenntnisstand (sorry)...
Was machst Du denn für einen Bachelor? Hast Du einen Prof für Automation? Wenn Du mit Deinem Chef den Umfang besprochen hast, kannst Du den ja mal Deinem Prof vorlegen und von dem abchecken lassen, ob das vom Umfang paßt.

Und wer macht am Ende die Installation und die E-Pläne? Wenn Du denn ein Konzept auf die Beine stellst? Denn so wie sich das anhört, gibt es ja nichtmal die grundlegende Hardware in den Verteilern für die Fernsteuerung...

Die Zeit könnte reichen für E-Planung, Bauteile/Software raussuchen und umfangreiches Konzept aufstellen...


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (12 Mai 2021)

Also mit der vipa und encoen hab ich schon gearbeitet.
Wenn man weiß wie das alles klappt geht schon einiges. Aber so toll ist das nicht.
Am besten du suchst dir viel weniger aus. 
Hab einige Zeit in der Gebäudeautomation gearbeitet. Und da waren wir als GLT-Firma der Master zur Visualisierung.
Aber wir hatten Schnittstellen und Gateway zu den einzelnen Gewerken. 
Deine Arbeit klingt eher nach einer Lebensaufgabe bis zur Rente.  Spätestens wenn du auch noch Bacnet einsetzen willst.

Vorschlag:
Am besten du suchst dir eine GLT-VISU mit vielen Schnittstellen.
Dann trennst du alle unterschiedlichen Gewerke. Und definierst Schnittstellen. 
Dann suchst du dir pro Gewerk einen passenden Hersteller/Bussystem.
Wenn du das erledigt hast ist deine Arbeit groß genug.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Mai 2021)

tunaah schrieb:


> Ja, super. Wird nicht besser für mich
> KNX hab ich auch schon abgeschrieben...



Wirf doch nicht die Flinte ins Korn.

Was dir fehlt ist ein genauer Plan, was gemacht werden soll. Diese Eventualitäten wie BDE und Robotersteuerung müssen erst mal geklärt und am besten verworfen werden. Was bleibt dann übrig? Lichter, Fenster....? Wenn Licht, was soll es können. Ein/Aus, Dimmen, Szenen.... Wie viele Bewegungsmelder, wie viele Kameras. Klima hattest du erwähnt, was soll da gesteuert werden?


Erst dann kann man mal auf einen Hersteller zugehen und sich beraten lassen. Ob nun Siemens, Wago oder wer auch immer...

Kläre erst einmal die Aufgabe bzw. erstellen ein Lastenheft.
Wir alle machen es auch nicht anders.


----------



## tunaah (13 Mai 2021)

Vielen Dank erstmal an euch alle. Ich werd das mal am Montag alles abklären und weiter schauen. Gestern war der Chef noch unterwegs und morgen wird als Brückentag genutzt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Mai 2021)

Und, gibt es etwas neues?


----------



## tunaah (25 Mai 2021)

Danke dir für die Nachfrage. Bin gefühlt überhaupt nicht weiter gekommen.. 

Für mich selbst habe ich einige Konzepte aufgestellt (Wenn man das so nennen darf)
Also Tabellen mit Ein- und Ausgängen für die verschiedenen Funktionen.. zb 
Lichtsteuerungskonzept

*Eingaben**Ausgaben*Interface-Eingaben


Licht ein/aus
Bereiche bedienen
Betriebsmodi (z.B. Alarm, Besprechung, Schulung)
 
Hardware-Schalter


Licht ein und aus
Automatik- / Nachtbetrieb
Betätigungslänge (Dimmen)
 

Helligkeitssensoren Innen/Außen


Analog
Automatikbetrieb
 Leuchten (LED)


Ein- / Ausschalten
Dimm-Aktor 


Analogausgang: 0-10V, 4-20mA – 0-100%
Digital auch möglich
 
Interface-Anzeige


Leuchten Zustand
Aktueller Betriebsmodus
 

Davon kann er sich dann was aussuchen. Ich soll jetzt erstmal die Sachen, die ich gefunden habe mit Kosten und Links zusammen packen und ihm schicken. Werden uns das dann mit dem Programmierer morgen Nachmittag anschauen. Mir wird erst hier bewusst, dass schon fast zwei Wochen rum sind ..




Um EnOcean an die Siemens SPS anzubinden habe ich jetzt dieses Gateway hier gefunden. Laut Datenblatt muss man noch deren Software installieren und kann sich das Gerät dann so einrichten.

https://www.wachendorff-prozesstech...net/gateway-profinet-nach-enocean-hd67c77-b2/


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2021)

Ein Tipp noch.
Frag mal bei Wachendorff die Lieferzeit unverbindlich an. Gerade hat vieles an Material bei zahlreichen Lieferanten 4-8 Wochen Lieferzeit und auf der Internetseite ist es auch unter Lieferfähigkeit rot markiert...


----------



## tunaah (26 Mai 2021)

Ich bin gerade so weit, dass ich sage, von all dem was ich euch hier aufgezählt habe, kann ich höchstens eine oder maximal zwei Sachen für die BA umsetzen 

Ich hoffe ich kann mein derzeitiges Problem vernünftig erläutern:
Die Rollos sollen an die SPS aber auch noch per Hand gesteuert werden können.
Sprich, wenn die SPS gerade runterfährt, soll per Hand nicht hoch gefahren werden können.
Aber, wenn ich per Hand steuern möchte, weil mich die Sonne blendet, möchte ich nicht zur HMI laufen müssen.
Wie kann ich ein Parallelbetrieb von SPS und den vorhandenen Tastern gewährleisten, ohne dass die sich im Weg stehen?

Und noch eine Frage:
Wenn ich zb nur ein drei adriges Kabel habe, wie kann ich da die Rollos überhaupt per SPS ansteuern? Bei 5 Adern kann man ja zwei Adern für das Auf- und Abfahren mit Relais benutzen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Mai 2021)

tunaah schrieb:


> Wie kann ich ein Parallelbetrieb von SPS und den vorhandenen Tastern gewährleisten, ohne dass die sich im Weg stehen?



Naja, die Taster gehören als Eingang an die SPS. Der Rest ist Softwaresache.




> Wenn ich zb nur ein drei adriges Kabel habe, wie kann ich da die Rollos  überhaupt per SPS ansteuern? Bei 5 Adern kann man ja zwei Adern für das  Auf- und Abfahren mit Relais benutzen.



Das müsste im Datenblatt stehen ( ich könnte mir vorstellen: Ader 1 = 230V Auf, Ader 2 = 230V Ab, Ader 3 = Neutralleiter ).
Aber wie gesagt, das ist nur geraten und muss schon dem Datenblatt entnommen werden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Mai 2021)

Ich entnehme deiner Aussage, dass du bei einer Siemens SPS bleiben möchtest?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Mai 2021)

tunaah schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade so weit, dass ich sage, von all dem was ich euch hier aufgezählt habe, kann ich höchstens eine oder maximal zwei Sachen für die BA umsetzen



Mal ganz blöd gefragt, Bachelorarbeit => Rolladensteuerung 
Geht sowas überhaupt durch bzw. ist das dein Anspruch?

Ich meine wenn du dich später irgendwo anders bewirbst und gefragt wirst was der Inhalt deiner Bachelorarbeit war => Rolladensteuerung?
Ist das nicht etwas für Azubi´s 3. Lehrjahr?

Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen aber die Frage stellt sich mir schon.


----------



## tunaah (26 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Naja, die Taster gehören als Eingang an die SPS. Der Rest ist Softwaresache.
> 
> 
> Das müsste im Datenblatt stehen ( ich könnte mir vorstellen: Ader 1 = 230V Auf, Ader 2 = 230V Ab, Ader 3 = Neutralleiter ).
> Aber wie gesagt, das ist nur geraten und muss schon dem Datenblatt entnommen werden.



Ja, aber was ist, wenn die SPS abschmiert? Wie kann ich die Rollos dann noch bedienen?

Wenn aus dem Sicherungskasten 3 Adern kommen, kann der Motor ja auch 4 oder 5 Anschlüsse haben, wegen dem Taster.. Aber ja ein Datenblatt wäre definitiv hilfreich..


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Mai 2021)

> Ja, aber was ist, wenn die SPS abschmiert?


Warum sollte die SPS "abschmieren"?

Ich frage mich schon, warum ihr nicht einfach auf ein KNX System setzt. Da hättest du diese Probleme schon gelöst.
Ich habe zu Hause auch eine Hausautomatisierung mit Busch Jäger Free@Home. Trenne ich die "Steuerung" vom Netz
so kann ich weiterhin jeden Rolladen / Licht usw. steuern. Nur vernetzte Funktionen gehen dann nicht mehr.


----------



## tunaah (26 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mal ganz blöd gefragt, Bachelorarbeit => Rolladensteuerung
> Geht sowas überhaupt durch bzw. ist das dein Anspruch?
> 
> Ich meine wenn du dich später irgendwo anders bewirbst und gefragt wirst was der Inhalt deiner Bachelorarbeit war => Rolladensteuerung?
> ...




haha danke :lol::lol:

Ich bin ja noch dabei, das alles auszuarbeiten und am Ende wird sich halt zeigen, was alles in die BA kommt. bzw was der Chef gern hätte..

und ja, da hier bereits mit Siemens gearbeitet wird, bleibt es auch dabei..


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Mai 2021)

> Wenn aus dem Sicherungskasten 3 Adern kommen, kann der Motor ja auch 4 oder 5 Anschlüsse haben


Ohne Datenblatt ist alles weitere nur Raterei


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Mai 2021)

tunaah schrieb:


> und ja, da hier bereits mit Siemens gearbeitet wird, bleibt es auch dabei..



Mir ist es ja egal. Ich arbeite übrigens > 25 Jahren mit Siemens. Aber zu Hause habe ich Busch Jäger ( zum ersten Mal )

Warum? Weil es für diesen Zweck geeignet ist und genau dafür entwickelt wurde. Programmierung dieses Systems habe ich an einem
Tag gelernt.

PS:
Und bei einem Hausverkauf so gut wie jeder Dorfelektriker das System weiter warten könnte ( Fehlersuche, Aktortausch, kleine Änderung... )


----------



## Blockmove (26 Mai 2021)

tunaah schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade so weit, dass ich sage, von all dem was ich euch hier aufgezählt habe, kann ich höchstens eine oder maximal zwei Sachen für die BA umsetzen
> 
> Ich hoffe ich kann mein derzeitiges Problem vernünftig erläutern:
> Die Rollos sollen an die SPS aber auch noch per Hand gesteuert werden können.
> ...



Warum drängt sich da in meinem Hirn der Witz von den IT'ler und der Glühlampe hoch 

Spaß beiseite:
Bei den Rollladen wirst du einiges Umverdrahten müssen.
Wenn du die Steuerung per SPS machen willst, dann gehören die Taster auf die SPS.
Die Rollladen ebenfalls (2 Relais pro Rollo).
Zum Nachrüsten gibt es gute Funkaktoren, die in die bisherigen Schalter ersetzen und per Zentrale gesteuert werden können.


----------



## tunaah (26 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Warum sollte die SPS "abschmieren"?
> 
> Ich frage mich schon, warum ihr nicht einfach auf ein KNX System setzt. Da hättest du diese Probleme schon gelöst.
> Ich habe zu Hause auch eine Hausautomatisierung mit Busch Jäger Free@Home. Trenne ich die "Steuerung" vom Netz
> so kann ich weiterhin jeden Rolladen / Licht usw. steuern. Nur vernetzte Funktionen gehen dann nicht mehr.



hmmm recht hast du ja. Besteht denn überhaupt die Möglichkeit KNX bzw. Jäger Free zu verwenden, ohne deren Buskabel zu verlegen?
Dieses Free@home hat schon fast alles inklusive was ich eig brauche


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Mai 2021)

> Dieses Free@home hat schon fast alles inklusive was ich eig brauche


Free Home würde ich jetzt nicht in einer Firma einsetzen, das ist eher im Privatgebäude angesiedelt ( Anzahl der Aktoren begrenzt ).
Bzw. du müsstest halt schauen, wie viele Aktoren / Sensoren ihr in der Summe habt.



> ohne deren Buskabel zu verlegen?


Das ist eine geschirmte 2 Draht Leitung, allerdings kann man auch WLAN Aktoren/Sensoren einsetzen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Mai 2021)

Kamera´s kann man übrigens auch am Free@Home anschließen, habe ich auch gemacht.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kamera´s kann man übrigens auch am Free@Home anschließen, habe ich auch gemacht.



Es gibt x Systeme auf dem Markt für die Aufgabe und fast alle sind besser als eine S7-1500


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Mai 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es gibt x Systeme auf dem Markt für die Aufgabe und fast alle sind besser als eine S7-1500



Ja, da stimme ich dir zu. Ich habe mich für das System entschieden weil es für meine Aufgabe geeignet war, mein "Dorfelektriker" es auch
im Programm hat und weil ich keine Programmiersoftware kaufen musste ( Programmierung über Weboberfläche )


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Free Home würde ich jetzt nicht in einer Firma einsetzen, das ist eher im Privatgebäude angesiedelt ( Anzahl der Aktoren begrenzt ).
> Bzw. du müsstest halt schauen, wie viele Aktoren / Sensoren ihr in der Summe habt.



Eine 1500er mit Profinet ist genauso wenig optimal für einen Gewerbebau.
Viele Systeme im Bereich Building arbeiten mit Modbus TCP.
Modbus ist simpel und robust. Das Protokoll kann man recht problemlos übers normale Office LAN laufen lassen.
Bei Profinet sollte man das eher vermeiden.
Kommt wahrscheinlich nicht gut, wenn der Chef das neue 4k-Firmenvideo den Kunden präsentiert und die Lichtsteuerung anfängt zu spinnen.


----------



## tunaah (1 Juni 2021)

So, hallo zusammen.

ich habe mich mit dem Programmierer vernünftig zusammen gesetzt und im Anschluss sind wir zusammen zum Chef und haben ihn überredet, dass die 1500er nicht so gut geeignet ist, für das Vorhaben hier.
Außerdem hab ich ein Video auf Youtube von einer ähnlichen Firma gesehen, die sich da vorstellen und in deren Gebäude HomeMatic nutzen.
Die Visualisierung läuft auf einem Surface an der Wand. Zudem haben die da einen NFC Reader angeschlossen.

Also, was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? Busch Jäger wurde ja zb. auch erwähnt 
Ich soll jetzt einen Kostenplan machen. 

Bei der Heizungsanlage handelt es sich um die Firma Wolf, da sagte er mir, man könne seine Pumpen und Ventile ansteuern. Aber soweit kam ich noch nicht.

Hier sind noch SimonsVoss Schlösser verbaut und es sind auch schon viele Transponder vorhanden. Ich denke aber, dass das die ohne RFID Chip sind. Kennt sich da jemand aus? Ich hatte überlegt, die Transponder aufzumachen, um dann da evtl RFID oder NFC einzubauen. 
Diese wiederum sollen in der Zeiterfassung genutzt werden. Das mit der Zeiterfassung war auch der Grund, wie ihr schon gesagt habt, das ganze unabhängig von der SPS zu machen. Wer das Ganze dann umsetzt wird sich dann zeigen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Juni 2021)

Sorry aber ich bin da jetzt raus, jedes mal wird da noch mehr reingewürfelt.
Es wurde ja schon mehrfach nach dem Gesamtumfang gefragt, den kannst du nicht nennen und wenn da bei jedem
Beitrag Woche für Woche neue Themen dazu kommen, wie soll man da vernünftig reden?

Sorry aber das ist einfach keine professionelle Vorgehensweise. Zuerst plant man, dann baut man. Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, wenn man
bei 25% Planungsstand anfängt zu bauen, dann baut man (min.) zwei mal.


> Bei der Heizungsanlage handelt es sich um die Firma Wolf, da sagte er mir, man könne seine Pumpen und Ventile ansteuern.





> Hier sind noch SimonsVoss Schlösser verbaut und es sind auch schon viele Transponder vorhanden.





> Diese wiederum sollen in der Zeiterfassung genutzt werden.





> Wer das Ganze dann umsetzt wird sich dann zeigen.


----------



## JSEngineering (1 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich bin da jetzt raus, jedes mal wird da noch mehr reingewürfelt.
> Es wurde ja schon mehrfach nach dem Gesamtumfang gefragt, den kannst du nicht nennen und wenn da bei jedem
> Beitrag Woche für Woche neue Themen dazu kommen, wie soll man da vernünftig beraten?
> 
> ...




Du solltest erst einmal anfangen, eine Liste zu machen, was alles in die "Automatisierung" einbezogen werden soll.
Nach Prioritäten ordnen.

Dann schreibst Du zu jedem Punkt dazu, was genau gemacht werden soll und mit welchem anderen System das eventuell kommunizieren muß dafür.

Zu guter letzt schreibst Du zu jedem System auf, welche Schnittstellen das (bereits) besitzt, also wie Du damit kommunizieren kannst.

Jetzt hast Du eine grobe Übersicht über den Umfang und wie Du die Systeme vernetzen kannst.

Damit kannst Du Hersteller / Lösungen suchen: Welche Systemlösung ist für welche Aufgabe am besten geeignet? Welche Schnittstellen besitzt sie? Kann sie mit den anderen Systemen kommunizieren, mit denen sie kommunizieren muß? Erfüllt sie alle Randbedingungen?

Wenn Du das für alle Systeme gemacht hast, wirst Du merken, daß einige Systemlösungen besser geeignet sind als andere. Entweder, weil Du mehr einbinden kannst oder weil sie die notwendigen Schnittstellen besitzen. Ggf. merkst Du auch, daß ein System, welches eine niedrige Priorität hat, schwierig einzubinden ist. Dann überlegt man sich, ob man das zwingend einbinden muß oder eventuell mit einer Standalone-Lösung leben kann, beispielsweise bei der Arbeitszeiterfassung.
Und daraus kannst Du dann ein Konzept entwickeln.

Wenn Du dann ein Konzept stehen hast, kannst Du das hier und auch mit Deinem Programmierer diskutieren. Aber bis dahin ist das erst einmal Fleißarbeit die Du bewältigen solltest.


----------



## tunaah (1 Juni 2021)

Ich bin doch noch in der Planungsphase. Ich plane wie man das alles machen kann und dann in einer Visualisierung unterbringt. - Genauso wie ihr es mir geraten habt. 
Dass das trotzdem nicht professionell ist, ist mir wohl klar. Ich kann gefühlt meine ganze Arbeit verwerfen, weil es die ganze Zeit SPS geheißen hat.

Es wurde nichts gebaut, gekauft oder bestellt. Soll ich bei jeder meiner Fragen einen neuen Thread aufmachen? Ich bin dankbar für eure Ratschläge, aber wenn euch das stört, dann seh ich halt selber zu.


Ich plane eine Gebäudeautomatisierung. Hier sind ca. 10 Mitarbeiter. 

Das aktuelle Zeiterfassungssystem soll abgeschafft werden, eine neue Lösung wird gebraucht.

Das Gebäude teilt sich in Bürobereich mit 3 Räumen im EG und 3 Büros im OG. Der Rest ist Werkstatt. Später wird angebaut.

Aktuell sind hier im EG 4 Rollladenschalter für 4 Rollladenmotoren, an 12 Fenstern. 
Im OG werden 21 Fensterkontakte benötigt. Also 33 Fensterkontakte
FBH
70 LED Spots im EG
Überwachungskameras 
Fenster, Rollladen
Login
Um die 80-90 Steckdosen im EG gesamt, ca 20 Schalter im EG Bereich


Was fehlt noch um sich ein Bild zu machen?


----------



## Blockmove (1 Juni 2021)

Warum nur muss ich da nur an den Ausspruch von Helmut Schmidt denken:


> Wenn ich Visionen habe, gehe ich zum Arzt



Bei den ganzen Anforderungen, Systemen und Schnittstellen, die du da ins Spiel bringst, klinke ich mich jetzt auch aus.
Du kannst vielleicht das alles irgendwie mit ioBroker, openhab, ipsycmon, NodeRed, fhem oder Ähnlichem irgendwie koppeln.
In wie fern so was wart- und beherrschbar bleibt und sicher ist, sei mal komplett dahingestellt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Juni 2021)

> Aktuell sind hier im EG 4 Rollladenschalter für 4 Rollladenmotoren, an 12 Fenstern.
> Im OG werden 21 Fensterkontakte benötigt. Also 33 Fensterkontakte
> FBH
> 70 LED Spots im EG
> ...


Gerade eben sagtest du noch was von Heizungspumpen.

Schreibe doch bitte einmal alles vernünftig zusammen. Deine kurzen Zusammenfassungen funktionieren so nicht.

Beispiel:


> 70 LED Spots im EG


Sind das jetzt 70 Spots einzeln angesteuert, oder alle in einem Schaltkreis oder 12 Kreise.....



> Um die 80-90 Steckdosen im EG gesammt


Ja, und was hat das mit Hausautomatisierung zu tun?


----------



## JSEngineering (1 Juni 2021)

tunaah schrieb:


> Dass das trotzdem nicht professionell ist, ist mir wohl klar.
> 
> Soll ich bei jeder meiner Fragen einen neuen Thread aufmachen? Ich bin dankbar für eure Ratschläge, aber wenn euch das stört, dann seh ich halt selber zu.



Es muß nicht professionell sein. Aber eine strukturierte Herangehensweise ist hilfreich - für alle.

Du wirfst immer neue und andere Dinge in den Raum und wir sollen uns was aus den Fingern saugen.
Jetzt kommen Steckdosen dazu: Was ist damit? Sollen die geschaltet werden? Zentral-Aus? Zeitschaltung? Was?

Wie oben geschrieben: Erst einmal alles sammeln. Dann dazu schreiben, was damit gemacht werden soll. Dann die Schnittstellen.

Und dann kommt die Recherche. Und dabei kann man Dir hier helfen, denn jeder hat schon verschiedene Systeme eingesetzt.
Aber für die Recherche mußt *Du* erst einmal wissen, was Du benötigst, damit Du *uns* dann danach fragen kannst.
Aber hier reinzuschmeißen "Ich hab 70 LED Spots im EG" hilft nichts. Da sagen wir Dir: Einen Lichtschalter für an/aus. Du willst aber jeden einzelnen Spot dimmen und in Wellen hell/dunkel durch den Raum schicken... Wir wissen nicht, was wir Dir empfehlen sollen, wenn Du nicht sagst, was Du benötigst.

Deshalb mein Arbeitsplan für Dich, an dem Du Dich langhangeln kannst, wenn Du möchtest. Dann bekommst Du sicherlich hier auch qualifizierte Antworten und keine Resignation.


----------



## tunaah (1 Juni 2021)

Rollladensteuerung
Aktuell sind im Erdgeschoss 4 Rollladenschalter für 4 Rollladenmotoren, an 12 Fenstern.
Idee: _Rollladen automatisch hochfahren, wenn erste Person Gebäude betritt._ – Wenn das zu viel ist, reicht ein Klick am Panel um alle Rollos hochzufahren.
Zentral Auf- und Abfahren
Möglichkeit weiterhin manuell zu steuern soll bestehen.

Fensterzustand
Im OG werden 21 Fensterkontakte benötigt. + 12 im EG
Insgesamt *33 Fensterkontakte* deren Zustände man auslesen können muss.
Erkennen, ob jemand ein Fenster aufgelassen hat. (Offen, Geschlossen, evtl. Gekippt)

Zeiterfassungssystem
Derzeitiges System: TimeMoto, soll weg. Eigene Lösung konzipieren.
Meine Überlegung: Login/Logout & Zeitstundenkonto Anzeige über die Visu
Momentan gibt es 5 digitale Schlösser von SimonsVoss.
Idee: Die Transponder davon für die ZE nutzen. Evtl. mit RFID/NFC - hier denke ich, dass das hier mit RFID Karten einfacher wäre

Lichtkonzept
Zentral Ein- / Ausschalten, Zustand erkennen
Kein Dimmen nötig!
Bei Verlassen der Büros automatisch ausschalten (Idee: Präsenzsensor oder zeitabhängig einstellen)

_Erdgeschoss _
Bürobereich (*insgesamt 10 Schaltkreise*):
2x Schulung, 5x Büro / Eingang / Flur, 3x WC

Werkstatt/Halle:
*Insgesamt 4 Schaltkreise* für Licht

_Obergeschoss *insgesamt 10 Schaltkreise*_
Mensa 2 Schaltkreise 35 Spots, 22 Steckdosen
Küche 1 Schaltkreis mind. 10 Steckdosen - 1 Rollladen für essen Ausgabe
Flur 1 Schaltkreis 7 Steckdosen
Büro 1 – 1 Schaltkreis1 Schalter 9 Spots 13 Steckdosen (evtl. Balkon mit 1 Schalter )
Büro 2 klein – 2 Schaltkreise 13 Steckdosen 8 Spots
Büro 3 klein – 2 Schaltkreise 14 Steckdosen 8 Spots
Kleine Terrasse – 1 Schaltkreis

Fußbodenheizung
soll zentral zeitlich steuerbar und einsehbar sein
Wenn keiner da ist, braucht die auch nicht an zu sein
Zu Schichtbeginn, morgens um halb acht je nach Außentemperatur einschalten/regeln

Wolf CGB 100, zwei Wilo Pumpen (Hier muss ich nach sehen, um welche Pumpen es sich genau handelt)

Steckdosen
Möglichkeit An- Ausschalten, Zustand erkennen – muss nachsehen bzw. abklären wie viele und welche Steuerkreise es hier gibt und einbezogen werden sollen
An Feierabend Steckdosen ausschalten

Überwachungskameras
Einbeziehen in das System.

Torsteuerung
Werkstattbereich: 6 Rolltore
Tore manuell / zentral steuerbar
Zustand einsehbar



Das Ganze soll auch erweiterbar sein, da noch ein Anbau mit weiteren Büros geplant ist.
Ich hoffe das ist jetzt etwas, womit ihr was anfangen könnt. Und ich bekomme nicht wieder was auf die Mütze 😃
Habe versucht die Sachen auch nach Prioritäten zu sortieren.

Meine Überlegungen mit meinem Kenntnisstand bisher:
Rollladen, Tore, Fenster, Licht, Steckdosen und Kameras könnte man mit einem System abhacken.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Juni 2021)

Wie ist der Zeitplan, wie lange hast du Zeit für das Vorhaben?



> Zeiterfassungssystem
> Derzeitiges System: TimeMoto, soll weg. Eigene Lösung konzipieren.


Die Meinungen darüber hast du ja bereits gelesen.



> Fußbodenheizung
> Wenn keiner da ist, braucht die auch nicht an zu sein
> Zu Schichtbeginn, morgens um halb acht je nach Außentemperatur einschalten/regeln


Halte ich nicht für sinnvoll, Absenkung ja. Komplett runterfahren? Fußbodenheizung braucht ewig zum
hochfahren und verbraucht dann mehr Energie als du vorher gespart hast.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Juni 2021)

> Wolf CGB 100, zwei Wilo Pumpen (Hier muss ich nach sehen, um welche Pumpen es sich genau handelt)


Mir ist etwas schleierhaft, was ihr mit dem Umwälzpumpen machen wollt, die Wolf Heiztherme regelt diese doch schon? Man kann auch den Nachlauf parametrieren. Was ist, wenn ihr die Pumpe stoppt weil ihr der Meinung seit ihr braucht sie nicht und die Heizung wirft den Brenner an?
Mir scheint dass sehr sinnbefreit. Pumpenstandschutz müsste man dann auch programmieren.


----------



## tunaah (1 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie ist der Zeitplan, wie lange hast du Zeit für das Vorhaben?
> 
> 
> Die Meinung darüber hast du ja bereits gelesen.
> ...




Ich soll erstmal nur ein Konzept aufstellen, wie man das Vorhaben realisieren könnte. Was man braucht, was es ungefähr kosten wird.
Im Anschluss bekomme ich dann meinen Teil ab. Aber offiziell gelten 10 Wochen als Praxisphase, die dann die Vorarbeit der 8 Wöchigen BA ist. - Wobei hier immer wieder einige Wochen dran gehangen werden.

Seid euch sicher, mich nervt dieses Ungewisse extrem. Wobei das bei vielen anderen Kollegen, die ihre BA auch in einer Firma schreiben, wohl auch so ist.

Da ja früher E Plan angesprochen worden ist: Das würde ein anderer Kollege machen.


----------



## tunaah (1 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mir ist etwas schleierhaft, was ihr mit dem Umwälzpumpen machen wollt, die Wolf Heiztherme regelt diese doch schon? Man kann auch den Nachlauf parametrieren. Was ist, wenn ihr die Pumpe stoppt weil ihr der Meinung seit ihr braucht sie nicht und die Heizung wirft den Brenner an?
> Mir scheint dass sehr sinnbefreit. Pumpenstandschutz müsste man dann auch programmieren.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 54566



Ich werde den Chef später darauf ansprechen, vielleicht habe ich etwas falsch verstanden...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Juni 2021)

tunaah schrieb:


> Derzeitiges System: TimeMoto, soll weg. Eigene Lösung konzipieren.
> Meine Überlegung: Login/Logout & Zeitstundenkonto Anzeige über die Visu


Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, welches Gebäudeautomatisierungssystem da mitmacht.
Danach hat dein Chef noch solche Ideen und dann wird es sowieso alles wieder verworfen:

Arbeitszeiten einfach und schnell erfassen
Projektzeiterfassung
Projektverwaltung
Auswertungen aller Arbeitszeiten und Fehlzeiten
Auswertungen aller geleisteten Tätigkeiten
Automatische Verwaltung von Gleitzeitkonten
Verlässliche Verwaltung aller Arbeitszeiten und Fehlzeiten
Reduzierung des Abrechnungsaufwands
Auswertungen der produktiven / unproduktiven Tätigkeiten im Unternehmen
Import/Export Datensätze
Kernzeitüberwachung
Einhaltung gesetzlich geregelter Pausen...



> Zeitstundenkonto Anzeige über die Visu


DGSVO lässt grüßen


----------



## JSEngineering (1 Juni 2021)

tunaah schrieb:


> Rollladensteuerung
> Aktuell sind im Erdgeschoss 4 Rollladenschalter für 4 Rollladenmotoren, an 12 Fenstern.
> Idee: _Rollladen automatisch hochfahren, wenn erste Person Gebäude betritt._ – Wenn das zu viel ist, reicht ein Klick am Panel um alle Rollos hochzufahren.
> Zentral Auf- und Abfahren
> Möglichkeit weiterhin manuell zu steuern soll bestehen.


Hier hattest Du glaube ich schon Vorschläge bekommen. Entweder hast Du eh alles bis zum Verteiler verdrahtet, dann kann man das da mit Relais/Aktoren erledigen oder aber Du hast nur eine Zuleitung und die Taster in der Wand, dann mußt Du dort Tast-Aktoren finden, die parallel über Bus/Funk ein Automationssignal aufnehmen.



tunaah schrieb:


> Fensterzustand
> Im OG werden 21 Fensterkontakte benötigt. + 12 im EG
> Insgesamt *33 Fensterkontakte* deren Zustände man auslesen können muss.
> Erkennen, ob jemand ein Fenster aufgelassen hat. (Offen, Geschlossen, evtl. Gekippt)


Da solltet Ihr genau festlegen, was Ihr feststellen wollt, davon hängt die Position des Sensors im Fensterrahmen ab. Ggf. benötigt man sogar zwei, wenn man die Zustände offen und gekippt unterscheiden möchte: Einer oben, einer unten.


tunaah schrieb:


> Zeiterfassungssystem
> Derzeitiges System: TimeMoto, soll weg. Eigene Lösung konzipieren.
> Meine Überlegung: Login/Logout & Zeitstundenkonto Anzeige über die Visu
> Momentan gibt es 5 digitale Schlösser von SimonsVoss.
> Idee: Die Transponder davon für die ZE nutzen. Evtl. mit RFID/NFC - hier denke ich, dass das hier mit RFID Karten einfacher wäre


Das wäre etwas, was ich komplett aus der Automation rauslassen würde. Vor allem, um rechtskonform zu sein. Und weil es da schon viele schöne Lösungen gibt. Der Ansatz, den RFID für den Zutritt und für die Zeiterfassung zu nutzen ist schon gut. Bei der Zeiterfassung kann man in der Regel fremde RFIDs einlesen, so daß Du nur einen für das Zutrittssystem brauchst, den Du dann an der Zeiterfassung einliest.


tunaah schrieb:


> Lichtkonzept
> Zentral Ein- / Ausschalten, Zustand erkennen
> Kein Dimmen nötig!
> Bei Verlassen der Büros automatisch ausschalten (Idee: Präsenzsensor oder zeitabhängig einstellen)
> ...


Hier würde ich ggf. überlegen, da Du auch Rolladen steuerst, ob man Präsenzmelder mit Helligkeitssensor nimmt. Dann kannst Du morgens anfangen, von der Fensterseite her langsam das Licht auszuschalten, ggf. wieder einschalten, wenn die Rolladen fahren.
Das ist eigentlich laut EnEV heutzutage sogar Vorschrift bei neuen Bürogebäuden - nur keiner hält sich dran.



tunaah schrieb:


> Fußbodenheizung
> soll zentral zeitlich steuerbar und einsehbar sein
> Wenn keiner da ist, braucht die auch nicht an zu sein
> Zu Schichtbeginn, morgens um halb acht je nach Außentemperatur einschalten/regeln
> ...


Da bin ich voll bei DeltaMikeAir: Maximal Anzeige und Solltemperatur vorgeben, denn die Fußbodenheizung ist so träge, die schaltest Du nicht erst ein, wenn ein Mitarbeiter kommt, sondern 4 Stunden vorher - mindestens. Das laß lieber die Heizung selber regeln. Wenn die einmal vernünftig (!) eingestellt wurde, dann optimierst Du als Laie da nicht mehr viel.


tunaah schrieb:


> Steckdosen
> Möglichkeit An- Ausschalten, Zustand erkennen – muss nachsehen bzw. abklären wie viele und welche Steuerkreise es hier gibt und einbezogen werden sollen
> An Feierabend Steckdosen ausschalten


Bitte beachten, daß es auch Geräte gibt, die Du nicht trennen solltest.
Vielleicht Laborplätze, wo mal was über Wochenende durchlaufen soll.
Server.
Das kann man aber natürlich schon mit einer Schließanlage koppeln: Zu = Aus, Auf = Ein.


tunaah schrieb:


> Überwachungskameras
> Einbeziehen in das System.


Was heißt "Einbeziehen"?
Wenn Du eine Automatisierung hast hat das erst einmal nichts mit Video zu tun. Du kannst ggf. auf Bewegungen im Bild mit Licht-Einschalten reagieren oder eine Aufzeichnung triggern.
Eine Anzeige in der Visu ist wie bereits früher erwähnt datenschutzrechtlich bedenklich.


tunaah schrieb:


> Torsteuerung
> Werkstattbereich: 6 Rolltore
> Tore manuell / zentral steuerbar
> Zustand einsehbar


Rolltore für den Hof!?
Die haben ja schon eine eigene Steuerung. Man kann sie ggf. in das Schließsystem einbeziehen.

Rolladen / Fenster / Licht / Steckdosen sind klassische Gebäudetechnik, hier würde ich auch eine klassische Gebäudeautomation nutzen, weil die notmalerweise dezentrale Intelligenz hat und nicht komlett ausfällt, wenn mal was spinnt.
Da kannst Du auch die Zustandsüberwachung der Rolltore dran hängen.

Kameras, Heizung und Arbeitszeiterfassung würde ich nicht mit einbeziehen. Bei der Heizung wie gesagt: Höchstens Anzeige der Temperatur(en) als Info für die Mitarbeiter.

Videotechnik: Eine vernünftige Videoanlage mit Zugangsbeschränkung, Aufzeichnung und allem was dazu gehört.

Arbeitszeiterfassung: Ein eigenständiges System nutzen, was auch die ganzen Auswertungen ermöglicht, die DeltaMikeAir schon erwähnte. Hab da schöne Terminals von Datafox gesehen, aber keine Erfahrung mit der dahinter liegenden Software.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Juni 2021)

Gibt es etwas neues zu berichten? Viele Grüße


----------



## tunaah (15 Juni 2021)

Hallo Mike, danke für die Nachfrage.

War schon am überlegen, wann und was ich hier noch schreiben kann, da das ganze ja kaum noch was mit SPS zu tun hat. Aber ihr kennt euch ja scheinbar aus.

Ich habe mir verschiedene Systeme angeschaut (Shelly, Homee, HomeMatic / IP / Wired) und bin da zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass das System von HomeMatic am besten geeignet ist. Da die CCU ja auch mit den HM IP Geräten arbeitet, sollte das System noch ein paar Jahre laufen. Habe zwar gelesen, dass nach 3-4 Jahren einige Schalter kaputt gehen, aber gut, ne bessere Lösung seh ich gerade nicht.

Die HomeMatic CCU würde ich dann als Zentrale nehmen und damit die HM IP Geräte zu steuern. Dann mit ioBroker visualisieren und auf dem Hauseigenen Server laufen lassen. 
Eventuell auf die CCU RaspberryMatic drauf laden, oder eben einen Raspberry dazu holen. - Bin hier noch am überlegen, ob man das nicht auch direkt auf den Server laden kann. Ist aber so oder so kein Problem, ob CCU, Raspberry oder Server.. ist nur eine Überlegung eben. Am einfachsten nehme ich die CCU und gut ist. 
Dann kann man ja wohl mit dem HM IP Access Point die Reichweite erweitern. Dazu hätte ich noch Fragen. Mit den CCU geht das wahrscheinlich nicht, oder? Kennt ihr euch damit aus, wie weit das geht?

Für die Hörmann Rolltore hat eq3 dieses Modul hier:








						Homematic IP Smart Home Modul für Hörmann-Antriebe HmIP-MOD-HO
					

Über das Homematic IP Modul für Hörmann-Antriebe können Garagentorantriebe des Herstellers Hörmann unkompliziert in das Homematic IP Smart Home…




					de.elv.com
				




Was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Schalter hier:








						Homematic Funk-Schaltaktor für Markenschalter, 1fach Unterputzmontage HM-LC-Sw1PBU-FM
					

Er kann vorhandene Aus-/Wechselschalter durch seinen Wechslerkontakt unmittelbar ersetzen, am Ort oder per Funk bedient werden und ohmsche Lasten bis…




					de.elv.com
				




(Wenn ich den Taster nehme und einen der jetzigen Taster dadurch ersetze, worauf muss ich da achten? Außer, dass da ein Adapter dran muss. Ich meine, ist die Verkabelung da intern egal, oder verwirre ich mich da gerade? 
Ich denke, wenn der Taster da verbaut ist und ich den manuell betätige, springt der ja auch in der CCU um und genauso andersrum.)

und diesem Schaltaktor:








						Homematic Funk-Schaltaktor 2fach, Unterputzmontage HM-LC-Sw2-FM für Smart Home / Hausautomation
					

Komfortables Schalten.   Homematic hält eine breite Palette von Funk-Schaltaktoren für die unterschiedlichsten Anwendungen bereit. Zusammenfassen…




					de.elv.com
				




-> 2 Fach heißt, ich kann hier zwei Taster ansteuern, die dann dementsprechend auch zwei Stromkreise mit LEDs steuern
Sollte ja auch unter Steckdosen und für Rollladen gehen, oder?
Wenn für Rollladen möglich, könnte es evtl. Probleme mit dem jetzigen digitalen Schalter geben. Wenn Rollo mit CCU nach unten gefahren ist, muss man noch mal digital runter tippen, um wieder hoch zu fahren.

Sonst nehmen wir einfach diese Rollladenschalter








						Homematic IP Smart Home Rollladenaktor HmIP-BROLL-2 für Markenschalter, auch für Markisen geeignet
					

Der Aktor kann über Adapter in alle gängigen Installations-Designs eingeordnet werden und wird vor Ort über die Original-Tasterwippen bedient. Er ist…




					de.elv.com
				





Für das Schalten der Lichter könnte ich auch diesen Schaltaktor für die Hutschiene verwenden, wenn denn bereits wie auf der Seite erwähnt Stromstroßrelais verbaut sind, richtig?









						Homematic IP Smart Home Funk-Schaltaktor für Hutschienenmontage, HmIP-DRSI1, 1-fach
					

Der Homematic IP Funk-Schaltaktor fur Hutschienenmontage 1-fach ist der smarte Ersatz fur Stromstoßchalter und Treppenlicht-Zeitschalter. Der…




					de.elv.com
				




Präsenzmelder:








						Homematic IP Smart Home Präsenzmelder HmIP-SPI – innen
					

Der integrierte Dämmerungssensor erfasst zusätzlich die Umgebungshelligkeit für Aktionen, die erst in der Dämmerung oder bei Nacht ausgelöst werden…




					de.elv.com
				



Fenstergriffsensor:








						Homematic IP Smart Home Fenstergriffsensor HmIP-SRH
					

Damit ist der kompakte Sensor vielseitig einsetzbar, z. B. für die Heizungs-/Raumklimasteuerung oder innerhalb eines Alarmsystems. Über die Homematic…




					de.elv.com
				




Muss ich die Geräte erst in der CCU anlernen oder kann ich das auch direkt über den ioBroker machen?

Dann wäre das Kapitel so weit fast abgeschlossen.
Der Rest wird eigenständig laufen, wie ihr ja bereits gesagt habt. 


Falls einer der Mod's möchte kann er das Thema ja verschieben...


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juni 2021)

Ich hab bei mir einiges an Homematic verbaut.
In einem großen Gebäude kann es sehr schnell Reichweitenprobleme geben.
Bestell ein paar Elemente und eine CCU und mach einen Test, ob du überall eine stabile Verbindung hast.
Die Fenstergriffsensoren sind Schrott. Die sind bei mir alle nach 3-4 Jahren rausgeflogen.


----------



## tunaah (15 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir einiges an Homematic verbaut.
> In einem großen Gebäude kann es sehr schnell Reichweitenprobleme geben.
> Bestell ein paar Elemente und eine CCU und mach einen Test, ob du überall eine stabile Verbindung hast.
> Die Fenstergriffsensoren sind Schrott. Die sind bei mir alle nach 3-4 Jahren rausgeflogen.



Welche Fenstergriffsensoren benutzt du jetzt?


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juni 2021)

tunaah schrieb:


> Welche Fenstergriffsensoren benutzt du jetzt?


Hoppe Fenstergriffe mit eingebauten Enocean-Sensoren.
Brauchen keine Batterie und melden zuverlässig ... Soweit man bei Funk von Zuverlässig reden kann


----------



## tunaah (15 Juni 2021)

Hmm, okay. Das könnte man auch mit einbeziehen. Aus welchem Grund waren die von HomeMatic Schrott? Batterien schnell leer, oder weil die nicht immer senden?


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juni 2021)

tunaah schrieb:


> Hmm, okay. Das könnte man auch mit einbeziehen. Aus welchem Grund waren die von HomeMatic Schrott? Batterien schnell leer, oder weil die nicht immer senden?


Der Batteriewechsel nervt.
Die mechanische Ausführung ist nicht sonderlich stabil.
Die Befestigung muss genau zum Fenster passen.
Bei meinen Fenstern waren die Bohrungen etwas größer. Dadurch war immer etwas Spiel drin.
Ich hab dann irgendwann mal Distanzhülsen machen lassen. War dann etwas besser.


----------



## Gerri3d (9 September 2021)

Homee wird wohl die beste Entscheidung sein. Durch Low Energy Bluetooth bzw Event Trigger,  hast du idR 2 Jahre Ruhe bis zum Batterie Wechsel für Sensorik. Das hört sich zwar nervig an aber es bedeutet 5 Batteriewechsel in 10 Jahren. Schön am Homee ist die relativ große Anzahl an Sensorik und Aktorik sowie die Anbindung an den Google Assistenten.


----------



## Blockmove (9 September 2021)

Gerri3d schrieb:


> Homee wird wohl die beste Entscheidung sein. Durch Low Energy Bluetooth bzw Event Trigger,  hast du idR 2 Jahre Ruhe bis zum Batterie Wechsel für Sensorik. Das hört sich zwar nervig an aber es bedeutet 5 Batteriewechsel in 10 Jahren. Schön am Homee ist die relativ große Anzahl an Sensorik und Aktorik sowie die Anbindung an den Google Assistenten.


Ich hatte bei mir die Homematic Fenster Sensoren und die Batteriewechsel haben mich genervt ... Vor allem ist nicht jedes Fenster gut zugänglich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Oktober 2021)

Wie ist denn der Stand der Dinge?


----------

